# Singapore Flower Shrimp looking fuzzy??



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I was scanning my tank for my flower shrimp today. I found one hiding in my floating plants and it looks like its covered in a coat of cloudy slime..??

I dunno. I'll post pictures when my phone isn't close to dying. My water params are just fine, I did a water change yesterday and all three of them were swimming about happily earlier. 

Ideas? Close to molting?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well shrimp tend to be sensitive to water conditions and with all the rain we've had this past week, the chlorine levels and other water quality issues in the tap water may be responsible for what you're seeing.

Just a thought.

Anthony


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Been keeping that in mind. The other shrimp in there look alright. Hmmmmmm...


----------

